# Biting to greet



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not be comfortable with people reaching into my yard and touching my dogs whether they are friendly or not. That's an uncontrolled situation.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

These are my neighbors that I have known for 40 years. They walk back and forth and say hi to my dogs and never had issues with Jax and Lucy. Of course, I can tell everyone not to say hi to them, but that is part of their socialization out there. We live in a tight neighborhood, as in houses lined up next to each other. The gate is 3 feet and they arent exactly reaching in, as much as stopping to say hi. I have already spoken to the hubby about telling people not to pet the dogs, and if it comes to it I will, but it really isnt addressing his issues at all. He is the same on a leash when people come to pet him, its just worse at the gate beacuse of the excitement.

I also wanted to add that Boone is a feisty dog. I dont want to call him mean, but he is trying his best to gain dominance here, and Jax is not having it, but is not aggressive with him. Jax gets biosterous when Boone pushes him past his limit, but has never gone so far as to try to hurt Boone. Back when Boone first came home, he had slight food aggresssion with only my dogs. He does not have it anymore at all. With the sole exception of brand new bones. For that reason we do not give bones anymore, because Jax is also possesive about his bones. Better off without that dilema. He is a strong willed dog, yet at the same time, when we go on walks he is fearful of going alone. He needs another one of our dogs with him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> He is the same on a leash when people come to pet him, its just worse at the gate beacuse of the excitement.


But the difference is if your dog is on leash, then you can do something to correct the behavior and nip it in the bud. If he's loose in the yard and you aren't watching, then there are bad behaviors getting reinforced. 

Socialization should happen when you are at the other end of the leash, prepared to keep your dog's feet on the ground.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm guessing this is more of a mouthing thing than a biting thing - if so, call it that, less risk of being sued! What you can try is have some stuffies or kongs or whatever on hand. Start the 'you're invisible unless you have something in your mouth' game - ignore him and toss his toys till he grabs one. The second he does, there he is, what a good boy, get all excited. The second he drops the toy, drop the praise and attention. Very soon he'll figure out that he needs a magic toy or he's invisible! Soon he'll start to run get his toy so you can 'see' him and that keeps his mouth busy.

For the guests who come to say hello, tell them not to pet him or have a toy or two on the other side of the fence so they can do the same. 

With the dogs if he's being very rough on their necks, get a cloth collar or bandana and spray it with bitter apple, and put that on the other dogs so he's not so tempted to grip them. If he's really bad, you may have to wrap a prong collar with a cloth and put it on the other dogs inside out, so it's not as 'soft' for him to grab. Other than that supervise them whenever they are playing for a month or so to retrain things (you can also skip the bandana/prong and just redirect him each time he gets too rough by calling him to you for a recall race - one treat to whoever gets there first, crumbs for the rest).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue is three and still mouths his greeting. I always warn people and most don't mind. I try to quickly explain how they can get him to stop if they wish but I don't make a big deal out of it. If people do as I ask and scritch his chest he will sit and stop biting immediately.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Caue is three and still mouths his greeting. I always warn people and most don't mind. I try to quickly explain how they can get him to stop if they wish but I don't make a big deal out of it. If people do as I ask and scritch his chest he will sit and stop biting immediately.


We do the chest scritch too!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I've noticed with Ben that it makes a difference where people try to touch him. If they try to pat his head, as most do, he'll nip at their hands or sleeves. If they touch his shoulder of chest, he's fine. Half the time he'll roll over on his back, asking for a belly rub. He lets us pet his head, but he trusts us, plus we touch firmly, not patting him gingerly as some do. (I think the dancing fingers are a tease to him.) We also do a sharp squeek or eh eh if he tries to bite our hands, so he doesn't do it anymore. 

Can you line up friends or family to work on greetings with him? Ask people to back off when he jumps or bites and then come back again so that he learns what will get him attention (sitting still) vs. what gets him left alone (being wild)?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny you should mention the nibbling in a rescue?
I have Golden Mix rescue also. She would do the same thing in order to get you to pet. Like you said it was a nibble or grab you fingers. I just slide my hand under jaw and gently close her mouth for a split second and scratched her cheek She has grown out of it and hasn't done it since. I almost think it is not knowing how to react with humans and how to ask for attention. She was obviously abused and took a long time to build her trust. Once that was established bad, not bad, but annoying actions went away. Now she is the best dog i have ever owned including all of the field goldens i have owned and trained. (except one)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree that it really is poor socialization. I dont think he wa around humans much as a small pup. I would love to call it mouthing, but he does bite down, and he will grab a sleeve and if the arm happens to be in it...well....so beit. He doesnt bite down to harm, but rather he bites down to grab and pull towards him. SIGH....I have read a while bunch of good ideas. I know there is no such thing as a quick fix, but I am feeling a bit overwhelmed lately with other things. If I have company he does the same thing, but he settles down so nicely afterwards. It really only takes a few minutes of ignoring the biting behavior and he is much better. Or is it that he has goten over the initial "frenzy". I think that frenzy is a good word, since that is when he does the biting. I spoke to a trainer friend of mine and she mentioned that putting on a vibrating collar will associate negative with neighbors and that may, in the long run, be a bad thing, although it may stop the behavior. I am on vacation this week and next, so I have some time to play around with ideas, and see what works best for us. Thanks for any advice given!!


----------



## Herb and Rose (Jun 21, 2011)

I like your idea about putting a bandana or something on the other dog with bitter apple. I will try this. My golden harasses my little puggle and even hurts her. My puggle gets seizures. I think this will be helpful. By the way, our golden, Cody, mouthes and jumps up on everyone. I have to find the forum for that. Thank you.


----------

